# tractor pricing



## cooter (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it me but it seems prices on a used m7040 model are cheaper than on a m6040 or a m5140. isn't the m7040 a larger and more powerful machine which should be higher priced. is this a more common model with larger production runs or is there problems with the m7040


----------

